# SWINGING FLIES FOR STEELHEAD



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Just getting started swinging flies with my new switch rod for steelhead. Have the casting down enough to fish, thanks to an hour lesson with Joe Beno from BP shop in Sheffield.

I am throwing a 20 foot RIO skagit head and a ten foot MOW tip ( T-11). Running a short two foot mono loop to the fly. Having a difficult time understanding when to switch out the tips (float/sink) considering river conditions. Do I always want to be on the bottom? Do I want the rear section sinking but the front section floating? Does it matter if I am working the river on a 45 degree swing? 

Any help is most appreciated.


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

Lots of questions there this is what I do now I typically fish a 5-5 mow tip 
Unless it's low and clear then 7.5-2.5 tip I used think I was never deep enough but now I realized i was fishing under them I run an unweighted fly unless it really high conditions. Also I use a 45 degree cast most of the time but there are situations where a more straight cast works for sinking the fly by mending and letting the fly dead drift till it is at a 45 then come tight and let swing or if I want a faster presentation then a larger belly in your line will produce a faster swing there is so money combinations that produce many different results that's what swinging flies a challenge. If you ever want meet up on the river I could show you some of what Ive learned and am still learning no expert here


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

419hayden said:


> Lots of questions there this is what I do now I typically fish a 5-5 mow tip
> Unless it's low and clear then 7.5-2.5 tip I used think I was never deep enough but now I realized i was fishing under them I run an unweighted fly unless it really high conditions. Also I use a 45 degree cast most of the time but there are situations where a more straight cast works for sinking the fly by mending and letting the fly dead drift till it is at a 45 then come tight and let swing or if I want a faster presentation then a larger belly in your line will produce a faster swing there is so money combinations that produce many different results that's what swinging flies a challenge. If you ever want meet up on the river I could show you some of what Ive learned and am still learning no expert here


Great response! seeing the river is pretty low and clear I will try a 7.5-2.5 as suggested and see how it goes. After feeling the strike of a tight swung fly I dont think I can fish for steelhead any other way......Thanks Again! and thanks for the offer to meet up, I will give you a shout sometime!


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't fish with a switch or spey, but I can tell you that too deep is just as unproductive as not deep enough. If you're bouncing bottom swinging flies, you're under the fish. Keep it 4-6" off the bottom, and you'll be in the sweet spot.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

My experience in our waters is 18 inches to 24 inches off the bottom is close enough. If it is down in their face, that will have more a tendency to push them out than to draw a strike. 

A guide I fished with in Oregon, told me while fishing big water(Willamette) 8-10 feet deep of water, I only need to get down half way or so. He was right I hooked 6 that day and landed 4 in 4 hours with him. I was fishing big water with a 7 wt, 10 foot single hand rod from a driftboat. IMHO The movement of the fly is what draws the fish to strike, along with the mood of the fish. I know being in the driftboat also helps to get to the best water without super long casts. My casts that day were 30-70 feet plus the sinktip and leader. Water was clear too I could see bottom in 8 f.o.w.
Rickerd


----------

